# iSCSI support in gentoo

## deanpence

I'm about to install an EqualLogic iSCSI device, and Linux iSCSI support seems to be in a bit of flux from what I've been reading. Does anyone know what the current state of iSCSI support in Linux looks like? Is it linux-iscsi or open-iscsi? Or something else?

Portage has an open-iscsi ebuild. Is it recent?

----------

## m3_del

Are you looking for a iscsi target or initiator solution?

----------

## deanpence

I'm looking for an iscsi initiator solution. We've been using the latest open-iscsi ebuild, and it seems to be working okay, though we've been having trouble with mysql/innodb's direct I/O.

----------

## m3_del

What target solution are you using? A lot of things regarding how the Tcp/IP packets are handles are configurable on this end. The, initiator (from what my limited knowledge knows) just connects and assumes these properties.

We are implementing a iSCSI linux server backend (SAN's) with a windows server frontend here at my company. We will be using this for multiple items including a sql server. What kind of I/O issues are you running into?

----------

## deanpence

 *m3_del wrote:*   

> What target solution are you using?

 

We've been using demo SAN boxes from EquiLogic and Intransa. They're completely self-contained.

----------

